# Weight Box Build



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Today I started to build a weight box for the Bob Cat. I have seen a lot of nice homemade ones, but I wanted something a little different then the traditional square or barrel ones. I also didn't want it to stick out too far behind the quick hitch for maneuverability reasons. The box is 19"deep, 43"wide, and 18"long. I want to carry certain items, so I'll add tubes and a basket or box, plus a hitch. I started out using an old set of forks, as the main frame. I then welded a section of track from a Cat D6 dozer. I torched off the forks and welded the leftovers inside the box. I cut and bent a piece of 3/16" plate and welded it to the tracks. Welded on a couple of 1-1/8" round stock for lower pins, and made up the top link pin. It's not finished by a long shot,(about 4 hours in it so far) but here are some pictures of what's done today. Enjoy! Bye


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

That's heavy man!! LOL


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

farmertim said:


> That's heavy man!! LOL


Thanks.  I'm not going to need much added weight inside! You really know it's there when the 3pt. hitch starts to lift. Tried lifting a full bucket of wet sand, rear end stayed firmly planted. Bye


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

You'll notice in the last picture, how much protection the box gives to the rear of the tractor. It's great when backing up in the woods, tried it already, poor little tree! LOL Bye


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

AAAhhhh no such thing as over kill in this project. 

Like dozer sneakers.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Did some more to the weight box today, welded on the front side panels and gave it a coat of paint. Still more to do with it yet. Bye


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

I Like that colour Orange it reminds me of my tractor...


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

I put the weight box into the garage so I could do a little more work to it. The weather here is changing fast, cold temps with wet snow. Just a bit of paint and some lettering. Enjoy! Bye


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Better than factory.


----------



## CoachJohn (Oct 26, 2011)

Very nice job! Like the curved back, better to help "move" things out of the way.


----------



## snowman17 (May 6, 2009)

Do you take orders? That thing is nice!!!


----------

